# So who wants a fight??



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

http://king-sanch.mybrute.com

Wastes half an hour!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i fought you. 

http://deanski.mybrute.com


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

geeks.......lol


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Judas said:


> geeks.......lol


Notice you there aswell though:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Sanchez, your games bore me to tears!!!!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

So does your chat...Beat it!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

sanchez said:


> So does your chat...Beat it!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: c0ck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

sanchez said:


> Notice you there aswell though:thumb:


errm ermm............no way man......chyeah right...:thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: c0ck!!!!!!!!!


So hows the office work now??


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

sanchez said:


> So hows the office work now??


Booooooring!!!! Up the road i soul destroying min, but the Mo office is nae too bad. You heard anything yet?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Booooooring!!!! Up the road i soul destroying min, but the Mo office is nae too bad. You heard anything yet?


Nothing as yet, there supposedly waiting to here back from the Aberdeen office before they start seeing people for it....Well that's what im getting told anyway


----------

